# Heavy period and still BFP??



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi girls,

My otd is tomorrow. Yesterday I woke up and had been bleeding (red) then during the course of the day it got heavier and heavier. It's now full blown period  

Has anyone still managed to get a BFP after anything like like??  

Xxxxxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

I didn't want to read and run but the nurses told me if I have a bleed during 2ww that is still possible to bet a BFP so wish u lots of positive vibes and hope u get the result u hope for .......x


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for replying Hun, yeah I read a lot of people have small bleeds but this is full on heavy period (sorry tmi) feel so defeated now and lost all hope.

I hope your journey is successful hun xxxxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, I hope you get on ok tomorrow        

and lots of     

I don't think there's such a thing as TMI on this forum, lol   Take Care, let us know how you get on ........xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks lilbean xxxxx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry to hear about your bleed hun i feel bit down now as i only had 1 4 cell embie transfered to i dont test until monday did you have any spotting first??please  dont give up yet good luck for tomor  row


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi twinkly, 

I'm due to test Friday, but started spotting on Sunday evening and then had a gush of blood with clots on Monday afternoon,

I did a test yesterday morning and it was positive, bit of a shock as I thought it was all over based on the amount of blood.  my clinic have told me to up the crinone to twice a day and to retest on Thursday morning.

The bleeding has since lessened and is more brown than red, I did another test this morning (couldn't wait til Thursday) and its still Postive.  Who know what's going on in there,!

I had 2 blasts put back so maybe I've lost one??  

I will test again tomorrow and call the clinic to see what they say, thinking of you honey and hope the bleeding stops xxxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Sunny

what day transfer did you have? Have you had any bleeding?

No i didnt have spotting just period  I think spotting is normal as its implatation.

Thanks hun, trying to stay positive but its hard.

Good luck for MOnday hunni xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Victoria

Wow thats great that you got a bfp! How heavy was your bleeding and hpw long was it heavy red bleeding for? (sorry if asking for tmi!)

Can you still test even if bleeding heavy? I didnt know if it would work?

I only had one 4 cell embie put back on day 3 so not as strong or as many as you 

LOts of     and     for you hunni xxxxx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi twink  i had a 3 day trasfer too no havnt no spotting lots of preg symptoms but could be progesterone ?? dont want to get my hopes up are you on the progesterone still  xxxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

What kind of symptoms have you had hun?

Yes im on cyclogest pessaries twice a day (morning and evening)

Please dont lose faith hun your not bleeding thats a great sign! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Twinkly, the bleeding was pretty heavy, I've had 2 miss carriages so I would compare it to slightly less than that, also very clotted sorry TMI.  It lasted for the entire afternoons Tuesday, and I have had more fresh blood since but not as much 

Yes you can stilL test if bleeding and don't stop the cyclogest. xx

Good luck Hun x


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Victoria

I just did a test and it's negative. So I'd take your positive as a good sign 

I'm gutted, but was expecting it to be negative. 

Bet of luck for Friday Hun xxx


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Hun xxxx take care x


----------

